# A good O/U shotgun.



## Jay McElroy (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking for a good O/U shotgun to shot clay pigens. 
Can any body help me? And tell me what I should buy. I was looking at De Haan 12Ga.
I am shooting A 12GA Ithaca FeatherLight right now.


----------



## WinnebagoWaterfowl (Oct 24, 2005)

Why get a O/U for trap shooting you can find a single barrel that shoot just as nice and cost less. What is your price range ? I prefer a Super Black Eagle or a SuperSport or a Sport II all made by Benelli They are great light all around good guns.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Browning citori is what I shoot and man is it nice.


----------

